# ilovebettafishandsuzys



## ilovebettafishandsuzys (Nov 18, 2012)

hi i am new and this will be my main tag i will post some pics of my tank later. i do not have my betta yet. if anybody has some helpfull info let me no or if you just wank to talk that's cool to. thank you


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome, thats a cute tank, how many gallons?


----------



## ilovebettafishandsuzys (Nov 18, 2012)

it is 2.6g but dont trust the pics they are bad pics and it is a lot biger in real life. i plan to put just a betta in there for now but my parents say that if i can keep my betta alive for one year than they will buy me a 10g tank. i want t put some neon tetra in there. any way thank you for your feedback. ps i will try to post some better pics later


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

you can't put anything else in it, the bio waste would be easy too much, the ammonia would spoke and kill everything.....


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

just do the betta for now. getting other fish now may backfire your plan. go slow and easy, and educate yourself. this is the best advice. also make sure you have everything you need first. meds,good food ,heater,and water testing kit. these are all things needed ,not optional. nobody benefits when you go too fast. stocking your 10 gallon will be that much sweeter. you will have real time to plan it out. i am putting a 40 breeder together,at a snails pace. i want to execute my true vision for this tank.i could put it up today if i wanted to. it would still be beautiful, but not nearly as nice as it can be. my ideas for it also change daily,so i started keeping a set-up journal. it also(aside from visual tank plans)contains websites, product pricing and pictures of the plants, rocks, etc. i want and info about them.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i see you may already have meds. if so, what kind? plastic plants? have you tested the plants with pantyhose to see if they are sharp? what kind of filter? learn water maintenance first. then study proper acclimation of your betta. this should keep you busy for awhile. then learn fish diseases next. i really want you to be successful at this. so sorry for being long winded.


----------



## ilovebettafishandsuzys (Nov 18, 2012)

*gust got my first betta*

hi i gust got back from petsmart with my first betta:-D. it's a twin tail halfmoon male betta. he is kind of blueish green. hard to see in the pics. i got to get a better web cam. anyway he seems to love his new home. he is swimming all over the place. he also seems to be very healthy, he ate two pellets as soon as i gave them to him:-D. i have not named him yet. let me know what you think. thank you


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

That's a nice betta! He looks like he has a lot of room I swim!


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Ugh I meant "to swim." Stupid autocorrect


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

cute lil' guy.looks like a nice choice.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

What acute Double Tail!!!! Love the set up too!!!


----------



## ilovebettafishandsuzys (Nov 18, 2012)

hi sory it took so long to look at you post i did not get any emails anyway yeterday i found hi dead in the tank. so sad


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

what happened? oh no.


----------



## ilovebettafishandsuzys (Nov 18, 2012)

well it is a long sad story. in short my test strip was not right it read that my ammonia was fine. it was not. the lady at petsmart said that if i put another fish in there without primer it would die within a day or two. but it is mostly my falt. when the test strip was sayed that my water was good i did not do a water change. so my fish died of high ammonia. i did give him a name after he died. i named him sparky. the new betta i got is a lot bigger and he acts like sparky. so in honer of sparkys death i named my new betta ronto sparky. ronto means son of eventhough he is not his son i think it is a good name


----------

